# Heroes



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

Im just wondering cuz most have never seen or heard of it  -_-


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

ahh u all suck then =P


----------



## Anna (Feb 26, 2009)

I watched it once.


----------



## Andrew (Feb 26, 2009)

I never understood the plot..


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

Anna said:
			
		

> I watched it once.


did u like it?


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> I never understood the plot..


the plot changes with every season but its mostly about people with abilities against those without


----------



## Anna (Feb 26, 2009)

Not really.
I saw the one where like the man in Africa paints one stones whats gonna happen in the future


----------



## Andrew (Feb 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that doesn't sound very fair.  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

Andrew said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol sometimes they go against each other with abilities...its complicated if u dont watch at all.

like right now, the plot is the heroes being fugitives because a certain person wants to take them all and kill them


----------



## Andrew (Feb 26, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Andrew said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heroes being fugitives? Thats even more confusing..


----------



## Ricano (Feb 26, 2009)

lol sounds like it but they are just trying to escape from someone


----------



## dragonflamez (Feb 26, 2009)

I used to before it got stupid.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

it neva was stupid


----------



## Nigel (Feb 27, 2009)

The first series was the best. The 2nd was ok. The 3rd is ok.


----------



## Rene (Feb 27, 2009)

we had the first & second over here, the third is still being subtitled etc.
it'll be on in september i think, not sure

but i like that show very much  even though with all the storylines it just doesn't become confusing


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

Rene said:
			
		

> we had the first & second over here, the third is still being subtitled etc.
> it'll be on in september i think, not sure
> 
> but i like that show very much  even though with all the storylines it just doesn't become confusing


yup and third season is mad exciting
wait until u see


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

I am still watching it.  Every Monday.  I cant wait to see that commander go rogue next week.  I think Nathan is in for it too.  And now Peter with a version of his old power back?  AWESOME!


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I am still watching it.  Every Monday.  I cant wait to see that commander go rogue next week.  I think Nathan is in for it too.  And now Peter with a version of his old power back?  AWESOME!


lol yea and micah and monica are gonna be in this episode too =]


----------



## Miranda (Feb 27, 2009)

I watched it a few times and like it, but I never seem to catch when it's on, so I've missed out on a lot.


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

in next weeks?  they shouldnt be, they were lame characters.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> in next weeks?  they shouldnt be, they were lame characters.


yea next week
and their not lame characters >.>


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

Monica definitely was.  And without DL or Nikki both were kind of pointless


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Monica definitely was.  And without DL or Nikki both were kind of pointless


nah she has a good ability and so does micah...
and i hated D.L got killed off...


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

yeah that was stupid


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> yeah that was stupid


notice how he was shot 3 times... like wth? lol


----------



## DirtyD (Feb 27, 2009)

well that guy was angry lol


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

lol i found a list of the targets they are after, and most are dead...lol
if u want to see it, let me noe


----------



## ultimate650 (Feb 27, 2009)

is that the show wit the logo like this?





cuz i've seen like the seasons in movies (in rogers)


----------



## Jarv156 (Feb 27, 2009)

I think it sucks...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

When it's on, and you hit the TV, fail comes out.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> When it's on, and you hit the TV, fail comes out.


u fail for not watching xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> When it's on, and you hit the TV, fail comes out.


This post is WINNN!!


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

Jarv156 said:
			
		

> I think it sucks...


...wow

try watching it lol
you might like it


----------



## reedstr16 (Feb 27, 2009)

my friend does


----------



## KingofHearts (Feb 27, 2009)

I've heard about the show and saw the commercials for it, but nothing about it intrigued me at all.


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is FAIL!



Or I might kill myself after watching.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="ricano4life said:
			
		

> Jarv156 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This post is FAIL!



Or I might kill myself after watching.[/quote]everything is fail to you

u ppl got no entertainment in yuh xD


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything is fail to you

u ppl got no entertainment in yuh xD[/quote]I AM THE GOD OF FAIL AND WINN!!!




AND AT THE MOMENT.....

nevermind. Rise, knave.


Your account is FAIL!


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

Toon][quote="ricano4life said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


everything is fail to you

u ppl got no entertainment in yuh xD[/quote]I AM THE GOD OF FAIL AND WINN!!!




AND AT THE MOMENT.....

nevermind. Rise, knave.


Your account is FAIL![/quote]-__-  anyways...back to heroes

does anyone else watch it


----------



## Toonlinksmaster (Feb 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Toon][quote="ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM THE GOD OF FAIL AND WINN!!!




AND AT THE MOMENT.....

nevermind. Rise, knave.


Your account is FAIL![/quote]-__-  anyways...back to heroes

does anyone else watch it[/quote]NO IT FAILZ! x]


JK, I never saw it.


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2009)

I had borrowed my friend's Heroes Season 1 DVD, and when I played the first episode, there was like this one chick (I don't remember) who was like half nude in the beginning scene and my mom won't let me watch it. =(


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

bittermeat said:
			
		

> I had borrowed my friend's Heroes Season 1 DVD, and when I played the first episode, there was like this one chick (I don't remember) who was like half nude in the beginning scene and my mom won't let me watch it. =(


but not everything about the show is being nude lol

its about ppl wit abilities


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bittermeat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, lol.

 >_<


----------



## technoxmaniac (Feb 27, 2009)

nopez


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

lol now i see not alot watch it... and thats sad >.>


----------



## Pup101 (Feb 27, 2009)

Never heard of it..............


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

it's a bit risque, like Life on Mars.


----------



## brotatochip (Feb 27, 2009)

No...


----------



## djman900 (Feb 27, 2009)

sounds like a gay japanese anime


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 27, 2009)

I really wanted to watch it, I even watched the first episode. But then whenever I find I show I think I like I always forgot to watch it and that's exactly what happened. uAu


----------



## Bacon Boy (Feb 27, 2009)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> I really wanted to watch it, I even watched the first episode. But then whenever I find I show I think I like I always forgot to watch it and that's exactly what happened. uAu


That... that made no sense...


----------



## SilverCyrus (Feb 27, 2009)

i just started watching it alittle while ago......its a pretty awsome show.... >.<

@Bacon Boy: Your right >.>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Feb 27, 2009)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ron Ronaldo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eheh. I'm a bit sleep deprived. XD Basically whenever I find a show I want to watch I forget to watch it until it's too late and miss it every time it's on.


----------



## Ricano (Feb 27, 2009)

SilverCyrus said:
			
		

> i just started watching it alittle while ago......its a pretty awsome show.... >.<
> 
> @Bacon Boy: Your right >.>


lol kool


----------



## Ricano (Mar 1, 2009)

heroes is tomoro...anyone excited? xD


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 2, 2009)

I guess I'll give it a chance and watch it again. What time?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 2, 2009)

today at 9:00 on NBC


----------



## Ray_lofstad (Mar 2, 2009)

i watched 6 episodes, and i like it


----------



## Ricano (Mar 2, 2009)

Ray_lofstad said:
			
		

> i watched 6 episodes, and i like it


kool u gonna watch it today?


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

i watched it, but i prefer 24 on mondays.


----------



## cornymikey (Mar 2, 2009)

whoa! im bright yellow now!


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 3, 2009)

I cant wait until next week.  Who knows what is going to happen to Matt.  And I bet next week Sylar finds his father.  And wow his dad killed his mom with the same power that Sylar uses to slice open heads!!!  But this was confusing for me.  Because Sylar got that power through all the powers he stole.  His only power he had was the hunger of having to feed off of the brain stems of people with powers.  They made it seem like his power was heredity last night though.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I cant wait until next week.  Who knows what is going to happen to Matt.  And I bet next week Sylar finds his father.  And wow his dad killed his mom with the same power that Sylar uses to slice open heads!!!  But this was confusing for me.  Because Sylar got that power through all the powers he stole.  His only power he had was the hunger of having to feed off of the brain stems of people with powers.  They made it seem like his power was heredity last night though.


yea and they lied to me about micah and monica xO

i hope dat bomb doesnt blow up...


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 3, 2009)

Never really saw a reason to watch it, so no I don't.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 3, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> Never really saw a reason to watch it, so no I don't.


lol you should

its really good


----------



## bananaoracle (Mar 4, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> bananaoracle said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


except I heard that  the past two seasons have been teh suck...


----------



## watercat8 (Mar 4, 2009)

I watched it for a while, but stopped


----------



## Ricano (Mar 4, 2009)

bananaoracle said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


season 3 and 4 arent... >.>


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Heroes tonight!

whose watching... >_>


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 9, 2009)

Um.... Not me.... I like the whole concept of superheroes but I don't like the powers these one's are given....


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> Um.... Not me.... I like the whole concept of superheroes but I don't like the powers these one's are given....


the show has alot of superpowers that you might like
name one lol


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 9, 2009)

I cant wait until tonight's episode


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> I cant wait until tonight's episode


its all about sylar and his "daddy" xD


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2009)

Hall yez.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Hall yez.


you watch it?

say yea cuz barely any people watch >.>


----------



## Thunder (Mar 9, 2009)

Duh, who doesn't

YATA!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> Duh, who doesn't
> 
> YATA!


lmao!

Go Hiro! xD


----------



## Draco Roar (Mar 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Power to manipulate energy into bolts that when struck explode on impact causing to blind deafen and maybe kill the vixtim


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 9, 2009)

Hiro is the best even without his powers. I love that show!


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Draco Roar said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the only people that relate to that is:
Ted Sprague= Radiation
Elle= Lightning
Sylar: Telekinesis


----------



## Crenor402 (Mar 9, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Draco Roar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


even though Ted and Elle are dead...I think they were both killed by Sylar...lol I know Elle was.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

Crenor402 said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ted died cuz of his own stupid fault
i hated him anyways so cya to him xD


----------



## Ricano (Mar 9, 2009)

anyone watch today's episode >.>


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 10, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Except Sylar's power isnt Telekinesis.  If you have been watching the entire series, especially last season.  You would have found out that Sylar's real power, is the hunger.  The hunger that requires him to feed off of other people's power.  It is like a sickness.  He has to obtain more powers.  That is when Elle was trying to show him how to harness his power so he didnt have to kill people to get his power.  But he didnt care.

Also he got his telekinesis from that guy in the very beginning.  It might have been the 1st or 2nd episode.  I forget the kid's name.  But he was wearing that black shirt, I think it might of been a Ramones T-shirt.  Zack, I think his name was Zack.  Anyways, Dr. Suresh (The father, not Mohinder) tested Sylar and found he did not have powers, that is when Sylar stole the power of Telekinesis from Zack and then shortly after killed Dr. Suresh.


Also Ted died in a police van by Sylar.  How was that his fault?  He was going to die anyway because Sylar was on a mission.  He was on a hunt.  There was no stopping him from obtaining Ted's ability


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i noe that...
im naming one of the powers sylar has that relates to what Draco Roar wants to see >.>

and I didnt see when Ted died, i thought he died when he blew up in the Bennett home...But i guess Claire stopped him?


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 10, 2009)

Yes Claire stopped him, and while  in police custody in an armored truck Sylar killed everyone and stole Ted's Power


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> Yes Claire stopped him, and while  in police custody in an armored truck Sylar killed everyone and stole Ted's Power


is that why he has the radiation power in the future?


----------



## ac1983fan (Mar 10, 2009)

Heroes is epic win.
Epic. Win.
Chuck Norris approves.


----------



## Ricano (Mar 10, 2009)

ac1983fan said:
			
		

> Heroes is epic win.
> Epic. Win.
> Chuck Norris approves.


tell him i said thanks lmao


----------



## Ricano (Mar 16, 2009)

anybody hyped for next week's episode? =O


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 16, 2009)

Yes am actually disappointed it wont be on this week.  But oh well House is on tonight


----------



## Ricano (Mar 16, 2009)

House is at what time... I used to be addicted to that show but I stopped after a while...


----------



## DirtyD (Mar 16, 2009)

New episode is at 8pm EST.  An hour before Heroes is on.  Usually watch House then Heroes


----------



## Phil (Mar 20, 2009)

DirtyD said:
			
		

> New episode is at 8pm EST.  An hour before Heroes is on.  Usually watch House then Heroes


yeah same here


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 20, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## KingofHearts (Mar 20, 2009)

Nope I don't watch it. =o


----------



## pjcguy (Mar 20, 2009)

What is it anyway?


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2009)

its the best show on nbc! lol

did anyone see "Cold Snap"?
mad sad xD


----------



## Ricano (Mar 29, 2009)

well....?


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey anyone gonna see " I Am Sylar" tonight? Its the next to last episode for the season


----------



## Ricano (Apr 20, 2009)

anyone see it...?


----------



## robo.samurai (Apr 20, 2009)

sometimes at least I used 2


----------



## Thunder (Apr 20, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> anyone see it...?


Yeah


----------



## Miranda (Apr 20, 2009)

I just started watching the episodes online, I never got into it. But eh a friend recommended it to me, so I figured I'd watch it.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


was good right?
next week's is gonna be scary xD


----------



## Thunder (Apr 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Defo, good


----------



## Jrrj15 (Apr 21, 2009)

well no but 1 or 2 times


----------



## Ricano (Apr 21, 2009)

start watching then, jr
especially for next week


----------



## Nightray (Apr 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Im just wondering cuz most have never seen or heard of it  -_-


I kinda watched some episodes


----------



## KingofHearts (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohh Heroes is *so* cool! I love this show! I *can't* wait for the next episode to come out! Ohhh the anticipation.....!


----------



## Ricano (Apr 22, 2009)

lol tracy comes back, and supposedly someone dies O_O


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2009)

Oooooooooh! I can't wait for tonight's episode! : D


----------



## Robin (Apr 27, 2009)

nope.


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

Crash, you lucky *censored-2.0*... I dun have cable since i just moved in and I wont be able to watch it.. =\


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Crash, you lucky *censored-2.0*... I dun have cable since i just moved in and I wont be able to watch it.. =\


That sucks... D:


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

What channel is it? Ill check it out today .


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

channel 4-NBC

watch this one definetly because:
1. Season Finale
2. Best Episode
3. Not a new season for a while


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> channel 4-NBC
> 
> watch this one definetly because:
> 1. Season Finale
> ...


What Time>


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

At 9:00 Eastern


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 27, 2009)

Excellent, im at EST and its 4 hours til 9


----------



## Thunder (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow... What an episode o.o


----------



## Ricano (Apr 27, 2009)

dun dare spoil it Crash! xD


----------



## Erica (Apr 27, 2009)

No. I don't watch it,.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 21, 2009)

I think a bump is in order lol
Did anyone see Season 4 today?


----------



## kalinn (Sep 21, 2009)

ahh i love heroes!  
i totally forgot to watch it tho!! D: 
all day at school i was like YAY HEROES TONIGHT 
and then i get home, and completely forget! ugh 
but thankgoodness for cbs.com


----------



## Ricano (Sep 21, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> ahh i love heroes!
> i totally forgot to watch it tho!! D:
> all day at school i was like YAY HEROES TONIGHT
> and then i get home, and completely forget! ugh
> but thankgoodness for cbs.com


Well, isn't your timezone different?
And it's nbc.com xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> I think a bump is in order lol
> Did anyone see Season 4 today?


SHIZZ i forgot DX


----------



## kalinn (Sep 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh ya! haah
i knew it was one of them 3 letter channels haha 
and ya,  but it comes on at 7, and its 8:30.. so ya lol


----------



## Ricano (Sep 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D:
You're not allowed to watch it anymore.


----------



## kalinn (Sep 21, 2009)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> ricano4life said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nbc.com 
or abc.com or 
cbs.com or whatever xD


----------



## Ricano (Sep 21, 2009)

kalinn said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


]Heroes[/url]

Yeah, I'm a little obsessed, sue me >.>


----------



## kalinn (Sep 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> kalinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you just made my life 10x easier 
xD


----------



## Thunder (Sep 21, 2009)

ricano4life said:
			
		

> Master Crash said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :O


----------



## fitzy (Sep 22, 2009)

I've heard of it but I don't watch it.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 22, 2009)

fitzy said:
			
		

> I've heard of it but I don't watch it.


Try watching an episode
It's pretty good


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Sep 22, 2009)

I've watched a bit of it, I dont think it's amazing but I dont think it's terrible.


----------



## Josh (Sep 22, 2009)

I used to watch it, it doesn't amuse me.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 22, 2009)

The JJ said:
			
		

> I used to watch it, it doesn't amuse me.


It's not supposed to amuse you D:


----------



## Anna (Sep 23, 2009)

I watched one episode once.
But I never really got into it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Sep 23, 2009)

Never heard of it.


----------



## Ricano (Sep 23, 2009)

Tom said:
			
		

> Never heard of it.


It's basically about regular people who gain powers in an eclipse, trying to find their way in the world


----------

